# anyone know the name of this grip?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

shown in this pic...?

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=5&f=29&t=13711&page=6


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's called stipaling or something like that. It's done with a wood burning set or sodering iron. If done right it looks good but I would make a mess of it I am sure. There is outfits that will do it for you for a fee. Good luck.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> shown in this pic...?
> 
> http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=5&f=29&t=13711&page=6


Which pic? It is hogue if you mean this


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks..


----------

